# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  iPhone-эксплойт 2010 в вопросах и ответах

## SDA

Вводная будет предельно короткой: официальный блог компании по компьютерной безопасности F-Secure и выложенный на нем еще в прошлую пятницу тщательный разбор полетов — чем на самом чревато заигрывание с Jailbreak.me и какая угроза таится в новом механизме джейлбрейка iOS-устройств? Приступайте к чтению:

— О чем вообще речь?
— Речь о сайте Jailbreakme.com, который позволяет подвергнуть ваш iPhone или iPad процедуре джейлбрейка, просто посетив обозначенный ресурс.

— И в чем проблема?
— Проблема в том, что данный сайт использует эксплойт «нулевого дня» для запуска исполняемого кода на устройстве.

— Ну и как этот эксплойт работает?
— На самом деле там целых две уязвимости: в первой используется вживленный в PDF-файл специальный шрифт (эта уязвимость делает возможным запуск кода на iPhone), а «дыра» в ядре позволяет запустить упомянутый код от имени корневого пользователя за пределами изолированной программной среды.

— А вообще сложно было додуматься до такого эксплойта?
— Очень сложно.

— И кто авторы?
— На самом Jailbreakme.com автором разработки называется comex, отдельные благодарности предназначаются товарищам BigBoss, chronic, DHowett, MuscleNerd, planetbeing, posixninja и saurik.

— Эта проблема ограничена iPhone?
— Нет, в действительности это проблема iOS и распространяется на семейство iPhone, iPad и iPod в целом.

— И iPod тоже?
— В смысле на iPod touch.

— А какие именно версии iPhone, iPad и iPod touch?
— На все.

— Патч уже выпустили?
— Нет.

— Опаньки. А будет?
— Apple в официальном порядке пообещала разрулить ситуацию по мере возможности — чтобы никаких джейлбрейков и никаких хакерских атак.

— После всех этих разборок между Apple и Adobe история с эксплойтом выглядит как ирония судьбы, правда?
— Ага.

— Какие еще приложения таят в себе подобную угрозу?
— Теоретически — некоторые версии Foxit Reader и библиотека FreeType2.

— А сколько успешных атак с использованием этой уязвимости зафиксировано на данный момент времени?
— Ни одной.

— То есть никакого риска нет?
— На данный момент времени — нет. Но потенциальный риск очень даже велик.

— По вашим оценкам, как скоро выпустят основанного на этом эксплойте iPhone-червя?
— Примерно в течение недели.

— И как такой червь проникнет в мой iPhone?
— Сгодитcя любой способ, который заставит вас открыть вредоносный PDF-файл на вашем устройстве.

— Скажем, специально подготовленный сайт?
— Именно. Как вариант, вложенный в электронное письмо специальный PDF-файл. Или SMS c гиперссылкой. Или линк в сообщении Twitter — главное, чтобы вы щелкнули по этой ссылке с вашего iPhone.

— А как насчет MMS?
— По счастью, нет: PDF-вложения в MMS не поддерживаются. Что называется, нет худа без добра.

— Способен ли iPhone-червь к саморазмножению?
— Вполне. Например, вредоносная программа может рассылать себя в виде текстовых сообщений по всем контактам из адресной книги.

— А что такой червь может сделать на моем iPhone?
— Что угодно. Собственно говоря, все, что можете проделать на iPhone вы сами, и даже больше. Уничтожить или выкрасть ваши персональные данные. Отследить ваше местонахождение. Завалить спамом ваших знакомых. Прослушивать ваши звонки. Самостоятельно дозваниваться до президента любой отдельно взятой страны. Еще раз — что угодно. И притом за ваш счет.

— И как я на правах iPhone-пользователя могу обезопасить самого себя?
— Быть предельно осторожным. И сразу же установить патч, как только его выпустят.

— Может, запустить на iPhone антивирус?
— Было бы неплохо. Но нельзя.

— Как это нельзя?
— Потому что антивирусные программы для iPhone не существуют.

— Почему?
— Мы не в состоянии написать такой антивирус без содействия Apple.

— Какие-то еще меры предосторожности?
— Если ваш iPhone прошел джейлбрейк, установите программу PDF Loading Warner, выпущенную Chronic Dev Team. Мы не слишком одобряем подобные меры, но может пригодиться. Подробнее смотрите здесь. http://chronic-dev.org/blog/2010/08/pdf-loading-warner/



— А что эта программа делает?
— Предупреждает о каждой попытке загрузить PDF-файл из сети.

— То есть вы хотите сказать, что сейчас безопаснее всего взломать собственный iPhone и установить после джейлбрейка PDF Loading Warner?
— Ну как бы да.

— А разве джейлбрейк не делает iPhone уязвимее?
— Делает, и по самым разным причинам — например, единственный обнаруженный нами действительно эффективный iPhone-червь использовал для проникновения в гаджет стандартный пароль установленного в результате джейлбрейка SSH-сервера — «alpine». Это не имеет прямого отношения к текущей теме, но менять такой пароль вам придется самостоятельно (приобщиться к этому сокровенному знанию можно прямо на Deep-сайте: http://deepapple.com/news/35701.html). А вообще следите за новостями, нашим блогом и «твиттером».

http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002004.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...
> — Может, запустить на iPhone антивирус?
> — Было бы неплохо. Но нельзя.
> 
> — Как это нельзя?
> — Потому что антивирусные программы для iPhone не существуют.
> 
> — Почему?
> — Мы не в состоянии написать такой антивирус без содействия Apple.
> ...


- Apple пал жертвой собственной закрытости  :Cheesy:

----------

